# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  WTB Recurve or longbow

## roostershooter

I am looking for a good second hand bow right hand of #55. 
Who has something they want to sell. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Barefoot

Have you shot recurve or longbow before? that's a high poundage to start with if you haven't.
The Mrs is shooting a 50lb compound now but pulled my "new to me" recurve back the other day and handed it back as too much like hard work. And she ain't no weakling.

----------


## roostershooter

I have not shot a traditional bow for a long time but have hunted with a 68lb compound for the last 17 
years.  
I feel it's time to get into a more traditional set up.

----------


## Johnny ketchup

Hiya Rooster,

If your interested Im moving out of archery as I just have to many hobbies  going on at the same time. I only have one set of hands and 18 things that need doing with them lol. Plus my youngest son is starting to manage more on the hills so I want to get him out shooting as much as possible. 

As such, im selling my hybrid 50lb longbow and all the accessories to go with it. Well over $1250 worth of kit. feel free to check it out on trade me or you can message me on here. As far as I know this is the only cottonmouth in NZ at this time. The bow itself is only three months old and has only been fired about 200 times. 

50lb Hunting Traditional Longbow | Trade Me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-BrEC25P50

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxFUpWd9L90




I have taken geese, goats and pigs with this bow without any issues and all had complete pass throughs. It will easily do any animal in NZ and then some. 
Regards,

Johnny

----------


## Spudattack

Have in old Pearson recurve, will post a pic when I get home.
You can make me an offer if you like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bucti

How much are you looking for spudattack? Size poundage etc?

----------

